# Travel exemption for leaving Australia for business reason.... is this reason valid?



## travellingauthor (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi, I've just finished writing a book and prepping it for publishing.

I want to go to the US and do a promotional tour for 6 months to create interest in the book and hopefully get some distribution deals. I live with my 18 year old son, can't really leave him to fend for himself so was gonna bring him a long as my assistant on the same application.

Does anyone have sufficient experience with or insight into the system to advise on this application before I submit it. Is this the type of application they'd accept or reject?

Thanks you


----------

